# looking for active chat room for sailing fraternity



## fluffe (Apr 11, 2004)

would appreciate anyone letting me know where I might find an active chat room for like minded sailors and liveaboards


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A new one started at Take Her Sailing which seems to have a good crew of participants at its bulletin board etc http://www.takehersailing.com/


----------



## sail2bluefish (May 19, 2004)

Does anyone know how to lower a mast on a cal25


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have a look at this: it''s more ''robust'' than US fora I''ve seen but good fun.

http://www.ybw.com/cgi-bin/forums/wwwthreads.pl?Cat=&C=1


----------



## Fitzy (Jun 12, 2004)

I noticed that the take her sailing website @ www.takehersailing.com has separated their board where the chat is http://takehersailingboard.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x They have a group met from reading the board on Wed at 2100EST // 1800PST
Regards
Fitzy


----------



## staceyneil (Nov 4, 2000)

Try the Cruising World BB at: http://forum.cruisingworld.com/forums/genlmesg/index.pl?#373790

Stacey
http://www.sailnamaste.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have U looked at Lats abd Atts web site? It''s my favorite "cruiser''s" magazine and they have forums:
http://www.latsandatts.net/


----------

